# nectar for the gods nutrients



## DankHobbyist (Nov 25, 2014)

HadJust wanted to say first plants I grew came out awesome.  Used free nectar for the gods never got titans Trowl.  Used the sweetener a 2 weeks to flush.  Stuff is cured.  It tastes amazing.  I am very happy with nectar.  I gave plants full dose of everything in sample box whole grow.  I had trees under 3ft tall outside cause of pots or whatever else I did to them.  I flushed with herculean harvest 3x throughout and ran 2x soil volume flush with it.  I think that if titans Trowl benefits taste this nutrient is some good stuff.  Never used another so can't compare.  There was room for improvement had some purplish on stem.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 27, 2014)

Congratulations on your first successful grow. We would love to see the fruits of your labor.  Keep on going and you will get better each time you grow.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 28, 2014)

I learned so much first go.  I should have let it go another week or 2 perhaps.   I got 24zips.  Biggest thing I learned is less is better.  But even though I fed full strength with 2ft tall plants I never burned em and they tasted amazing.  I believe if you follow the schedule with good environment it is fail safe nutrient program for beginner.  I wasted tons of nutrients I think.  Next run I will use the sweetener for the entire grow and will also use the fish cartiledge along with the herculean harvest for the nutrient lines CRAZY CALCIUM REQUIREMENTS.  30 percent Titans trawl and 60 percent Herculean harvest.  I will use terpinator on half of the plants.  Also using from xtreme azos, mycos and hopefully my own casting tea.  I am using nectar for the gods mix #4.  SNS 209 and Azomax/assail as preventative.  The soil is likely to take them to 1.5 months before mom/micro is needed.  Half plants will get Molases other half will get the sweetener.  Also going to attempt minimalist feeding to log and try to  the plants.


----------



## Bswe22 (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats on your success! I'm starting my first grow and I'm using the nectar line as well. So far I'm very happy with it. As far as I can tell my plant loves it. I don't have anything to compare it to, because this is my first grow, but things are looking good to me anyway.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 29, 2014)

What strain and what medium?  What nectar products you using.  Be very carefully with the bloom chaos.  Understand the line is important.  I suggest using the sweetener on half and also titans Trowl.  I was so happy with my results I want to try those.  Very hard to Burn I took soil samples about 8 times checking ppm and Ph.  Out of curiosity would people expect higher Ph  with to many nutes or lower Ph?   What part of cycle you in?


----------



## Bswe22 (Nov 29, 2014)

DankHobbyist said:


> What strain and what medium?  What nectar products you using.  Be very carefully with the bloom chaos.  Understand the line is important.  I suggest using the sweetener on half and also titans Trowl.  I was so happy with my results I want to try those.  Very hard to Burn I took soil samples about 8 times checking ppm and Ph.  Out of curiosity would people expect higher Ph  with to many nutes or lower Ph?   What part of cycle you in?



I am growing in Roots Organic soilless medium. I am using everything in their "advanced" feeding schedule. I am giving her the mid veg part of the schedule. I haven't started using the Bloom Khoas yet. I will give it a try on my next go round. Here is a picture from a week or so ago. Do you have any pictures of your success to share? 

View attachment IMG_1069.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats to both of you.  Great first grows.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks.  Just got some mix #4  nectar seems like bomb mix.  I'll post ingredients.  Hopefull for next run completely clean perfect water, lights instead of oct harvestst,  plasma light.  Additives and more controlled soil.


----------

